# Need some ideas!!!!!



## Virginian (Jul 19, 2011)

I own some property in the country and have a tractor (Mahindra 4WD 3535 Shuttle) that I use to work the property. My concern is that someone will steal the tractor b/c the property is vacant and I am only there about once a month. The tractor is currently stored inside a barn. Besides taking the keys with me does anyone have any ideas as to what I can do to ensure that the tractor is not stolen. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

*Reply*

I know someone who dug a deep posthole filled with concrete, imbedded a Krytonite(bicycle U lock) lock in in with a very heavy chain which he wrapped around his axle, I can't remember what type of chain it was but you would need a cutting torch to remove it. His first ATV was stole then he bought another one after doing this-no one took it.
Cheers.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer land mines and poisonous gas


----------



## Virginian (Jul 19, 2011)

If legality wasn't an issue I would support your suggestion.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any neighbors nearby that you could store it at? Itfyou have a loader, park it with the loader angled down and in the dirt as well as any three point attachment and situate the tractor sideways where it would be near impossible to pull it with a chain. You could even lift it up with the bucket and remove one or both of the front tires. Recommend a locking gas cap!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Virginian (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas. It does have a loader and I like the idea of removing the tires. With a tractor that size (4100 lbs) do you think the hydraulic system on the loader would support the weight of the tractor to remove the tires? Below are the loader specifications on weight.

Lift Capacity to Full Height @ Pivot Pins (lbs.) 2400
Breakout Force @ Pivot Pins (lbs.) 3900


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Definitely it would pick it up, I would chock it with a stand or a log for safety before removing the wheel, then lift again to remove the chock, after the wheels were off
I had the same issue until recently but I kept mine on the neighbours property until I had my shed built.
Welcome to the forum Virginian.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

With all the safety switches on todays tractor maybe wiring toggle switch well hidden.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thomas said:


> With all the safety switches on todays tractor maybe wiring toggle switch well hidden.


Thar doesn't stop someone from pulling it up onto a trailer and hauling it away.
Except for my idea of land mines and booby traps, I like the idea of removing the front tires and storing them off site best.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

If the tractor has a loader dig a pit 2' deep, 3' wide and 1' longer than the bucket. Fill the pit with cement and put the angled down bucket in it and let dry. Put 2" of black dirt over the cement and seed it to grass & let grow. Buy a 2nd bucket and leave it in the shed while you are gone. Build special pins for attaching the bucket so you can put a lock on the pins while you are gone. When you use it detach the "bucket in cement" and attach the bucket inside and away you go. Setup a video system pointed towards the tractor. Hide the camera inside a fake birdhouse. I could just see the look on the crooks face when they try to steal the tractor.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Boyd yumyum you have too much time on your hands!!!!
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

ErnieS
"Thar doesn't stop someone from pulling it up onto a trailer and hauling it away.
Except for my idea of land mines and booby traps, I like the idea of removing the front tires and storing them off site best."

Nope sure doesn't,but it won't make it easier tho.

Maybe one of those fancy computer chips to locate tractor if stolen.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you either make it impossible to access or make it unattractive to steal.
I'm not the kind of guy who would steal a tractor, but I do love a challenge. Chains, cables, hidden switches and cemented down buckets on a good looking, complete tractor are all easy to defeat given the time and privacy a remote site allows.
Making the tractor incomplete or unattractive lessens the chance of someone devoting the time and taking the risk to steal it.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> I think you either make it impossible to access or make it unattractive to steal.
> I'm not the kind of guy who would steal a tractor, but I do love a challenge. Chains, cables, hidden switches and cemented down buckets on a good looking, complete tractor are all easy to defeat given the time and privacy a remote site allows.
> Making the tractor incomplete or unattractive lessens the chance of someone devoting the time and taking the risk to steal it.


SO... when are you going to paint your tractor bright pink and purple with flouro green striping then Ernie????


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

It's sitting next to the house with the key in the switch, then I'm not real worried someone will grab it Purple with florescent green flames might work.... Some chrome straight pipes


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

And wide white walls!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey...new tv show,could be call Pimp My Tractor:dazed:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I have enough trouble keeping it running!!!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> Thar doesn't stop someone from pulling it up onto a trailer and hauling it away.
> Except for my idea of land mines and booby traps, I like the idea of removing the front tires and storing them off site best.


Dunhams/ bassin box/ Bass pro Shop sells game cameras pretty cheap. With a 'card' will save 1500 images and shoot pics at night. About $100 each, infared, movie or stills, Color in the daytime, BW at night. ADMISSABLE as evidance. 
I have 3 'stashed' in my trees. Even though I'm not always there, my EYES are!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> It's sitting next to the house with the key in the switch, then I'm not real worried someone will grab it Purple with florescent green flames might work.... Some chrome straight pipes


The 4 wheeler stealin' criminals here carry 99 cent spray cans of black. They paint mud, chrome, rubber, whatever. As long as a 'dumb' cop is looking for red, they get away!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> ErnieS
> "Thar doesn't stop someone from pulling it up onto a trailer and hauling it away.
> Except for my idea of land mines and booby traps, I like the idea of removing the front tires and storing them off site best."
> 
> ...



Call Lo-jack. They sell them for anything. Subscriber fee plus the piece. Not reall costly. (but could be priceless) Big city contractors put them on their bobcats and welders, etc.
My daughters LAPTOP had it!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Lo jack makes sense, but the OP was leaving the tractor at a remote site. Let's say he's gone for a week and arrives to find the tractor gone. Chances are the thief has found the lo jack or parted out the machine. Game cameras are only helpful if the can identify the thief, and as above, the tractor may be long gone. The best plan is prevention. Making it nearly impossible to move by removing wheels or even something as simple as a clutch pedal seems to me to be the best solution.
What part can you remove and replace easily that would prevent moving your tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"What part can you remove and replace easily that would prevent moving your tractor? "

With all the safety switches/devices gotta be way to rewire couple wires for no start but than again flat bed truck/trailer w/winch won't stop many.


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

Well if people really want to steal the tractor then they will do everything they can to get hold of it. Most will just think it will be an easy get but by having some sort of warning system in place just might deter them enough. How about installing a small solar system but a small backup battery, then install some IR switch's at any entrance. When the IR is tripped a message is read out on hidden speakers sounding like for instance

" I'm a retired Vet and this tractor cost me everything, about now there is a machine gun trained on you and if you don't leave in 30 seconds no-one will hear you scream" If the IR doesn't trip after 30 seconds use a solenoid to set of a few blasting caps in succession and it would be great to have a video installed to see their faces.

It wouldn't be too hard to set something of this nature up and I reckon it would deter some of the potential thieves but if they are determined then short of putting in a machine gun your tractor will be gone.......

Cheers Bryan


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Very creative Bryan Gotta find that box of caps.
So I came to steal your tractor. I hear the recording and back off to a safe distance and wait. I see no movement and go back, this time taking a close look of my surroundings. Maybe I see the sensors or speakers, maybe not, but I climb on the tractor again and hear the same thing.
No sweat! I fire it up and drive it onto a trailer.
I still think disabling the tractor, removing an easily replaceable part so it will not move. A safety switch might make it unable to start, but I'm thinking gearshift linkage or lever with the trans left in low, or a tire removed and kept off site.
You could set up an alarm system that would ring your phone if someone tried to grab it and pipe video. You could call the police and have a decent chance of them being caught.


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

OK Ernie,
I should of gone a bit further to add if the above happens then a fail safe on the tractor would be the go. A pv powered hot seat on the tractor. A simple mat with a pressure switch that goes to a simple setup circuit to provide about 25,000 volts @ only say 10mA right in the thief's family jewels area. If there is a decent wooden beam overhead of the tractor seat there would be no doubt it would have a nice indentation of a skull in it after a would be thief tried the first time.

Afterall if no-one is around no-one will hear the scream and if the thief ends up pushin daisies after the hot seat the coyotes will have a nice feed......

Cheers Bryan


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have the problem of leaving my tractor somewhere far from me. I'd just fire one round out the window and go back to bed.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

The owner of the place I store my trucks & mowers had some of his land developed for houses. There is a sign at the entrance. Metal letters were dissapearing off of it. He setup a game camera pointing down from a utility pole and got some pictures and printed them out. He then saw them walking down the road with a dog. He stopped and struck up a really nice "get to know ya" type of conversation with one of them,,, didn't mention a thing about the sign but learned what nearby house they lived in. He kept the conversation as friendly as possible and later called the county sherrif. An officer came out and was told the story, gave him pictures etc. Officer went down to their house and was told if they were seen on the property again they would be arrested. No more disapearing letters.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*tractor security...*

one idea would be to hide a cell phone (with a camera) to call you when alarm is tripped...

built a black box for nokia phone few years ago, and newer phones should be even easier...

william...


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

One of the old James Bond movies showed a crook looking into Bond's car. here was a sticker on the window "This Car is Burglar Protected", crook hit the window with his gun butt, whole car exploded, bad guy included! He wouldn't steal your tractor *again*!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

tie a string to clutch pedal and shotgun trigger before you leave crook pushes clutch *boom* and hes still there when cops arrive


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

grnspot110 said:


> One of the old James Bond movies showed a crook looking into Bond's car. here was a sticker on the window "This Car is Burglar Protected", crook hit the window with his gun butt, whole car exploded, bad guy included! He wouldn't steal your tractor *again*!


I do like that, but it kind of defeats the purpose of keeping your tractor safe, doesn't it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try making the handle for the loader removable,so that ,once the bucket is down,and the weight of the tractor rests on it,you can remove the handle.
If they can't move the bucket...They can't move the TRACTOR!!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow some of you have way to much time on your hands lol



Juyst put the bucket down, remove the key and if you're still worried chain it to a beam.


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

im just going to add 2 cents to the pot here ,but I think a motion activated shotgun wound be pretty bad*** , to build is easy just buy a Western Safety driveway/wireless alert system item#93068( portable motion detector w/ receiver), a piece of angle iron ,a spark plug & wire, black powder, ball bearings, and a piece of 2" pipe w/cap. just weld cap to pipe, then drill & thread cap and insert spark plug, then weld all that to angle iron, next wire the wires that would normally go to the speaker and flashing L.E.D.'s on the receiver to the spark plug wire, then drill holes in the angle iron and using screws mount the whole thing to the wall next to the door at person height, then stash the sensor on the other side of the door. to load you can use the ball bearings and you can buy black powder at Walmart (at least in Salinas, Ca. you can). So when he opens the door and trips the sensor *BLAM!* 

I also advise you NOT to build or configure this in this manner as this type of "motion-trap" is usually designed and used for large and dangerous predators and you have to have a depredation permit and permission from a federal trapper to even construct or have a functioning one on your property.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I heard on the radio of a guy who had his house broken into several times. He setup a shotgun to hit the next thief to come into the same door that had been used to gain entrance by a theif. Well a theif broke in and was killed by the booby trap. It went to trial and he went to prison. I would not be setting up a shotgun booby trap.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't heard from "Virginian" for a while. Hopefully he's busy working his property with his tractor between pulling and replacing wheels, rather than spending time running from the law!:lmao:


----------



## stevewel (May 26, 2012)

move to the remote place


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

you didn't say if the tractor was diesel or gas ????? If it gas I can give you a real good idea,get yourself a fuse holder you know the kind that mounts through a whole and the fuse is screwed in with the cap as the retainer. Find the negitive wire on the coil , run a wire from the fuse holder to the negative post and the other wire coming from the fuse holder to a good ground . when you want to run the tractor take the fuse out , when you leave it sit put the fuse in, this grounds out the coil and it wont start , anyone looking for the problem will check the fuse holder and see a perfectly good fuse and figure it's ok and put it back in, they will crank it untill the battery goes dead its not going to start. I've done this on cars trucks and tractors. Works every time. 
If its a diesel then I would look into a locking fuel line shut off valvethen if it starts they wont get it to far before she runs out of fuel and shuts down.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Carry it with you back to your place.


----------

